# Univapo Miso pro transition challenge



## Stranger (8/11/21)

Day 1:

The good folks at Univapo asked if I would like to try a Miso Pro in return for a few thoughts put on paper about the device. Sure no problem I replied, but little did they know that I would not be happy with just doing a small review.

Hence, the transition challenge. Univapo convey a strong message in their marketing, this being that vaping is a transition. Smoking is bad for us, we know this, but when that is thrown at us in a negative manner, we push back. Univapo is not just pushing a product they are making a determined and conscious effort to transition people away from combustible tobacco. I respect and applaud this.

So day 1 will be a quick look around the device and the start of the challenge. So what is the challenge you ask, it is this. I will put down all of my other options and attempt to solely use this device for the next five days. Can I transition from a multi device RDL vaper to a pod device. ???

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (8/11/21)

The Univapo MISO PRO



This is a no frills good looking device. The design lines are very clean and the hand feel is very good no matter how you wish to hold it. The weight and balance is such that you can do anything from a full hand hold to a finger and thumb.
The fire feature is really good. It has a large fire button that fits in perfectly with the look and feel of the device. It has a feature that I think is just great. 3 clicks of the button and you switch from fire button draw/auto draw to just auto draw. Just brilliant for a top pocket guy like me. No accidental firing but I still get my draw simply by drawing on the device. Love it. The usual 5 clicks for on and off.

It is a bigger device than the Miso and personally I am so happy it is. I found the Miso model to be too small and dainty. This Miso pro, although light weight has some substance to it. There is a 1000 mah battery in there, type C charging port and a claimed 20 min charging time. It is all good so far.



The pod is the magnet type that snaps into place with enough strength that you can pick up the device via the pod without the device falling. The pod itself is rectangular with a very nice mouth piece. I like the flat wide type, very pleasant on the lips.
When the pod is removed, the coil sits in the base and Yaaay it is screwed in. I much prefer this to the plug in type that has a tendency to leak. I appreciate clever design that at the same time keeps things simple. How about this? The pics will show a hole on the side of the chassis. They will also show on the base of the pod there is notch on the one side. With the absence of an airflow control, simply by turning the pod around, you can adjust for a tighter or looser draw ... genius.









The juice fill port sits on the side of the pod with a rubber gasket and can be filled when still on the chassis, no need to remove it.
3.5 ml capacity
3-18W non manual adjustable W, the MISO Pro will do it for you depending on coil type
0.8/1.2 ohm coil choice

The vaping experience is so far so good. Vapour production is considerably more than my early MTL devices and the RDL option of draw from the pod is actually quite good. The next few days will be the barometer that determines if I could live with a pod device. At this early stage I will state this this is streets ahead of my early experiences with clearo's and spinners.

Any one who reads this and is still smoking tobacco needs to take a good hard look at how important their health is to them. There is no doubt in my mind that vaping is a healthier alternative and that Univapo have an understanding of that and produce devices that assist in that transition. Salute Univapo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Stranger (9/11/21)

Day 2:

The Miso pro is certainly a juice saver, I used just 3 refills before the battery gave up and this was late afternoon. It was during this time though that I picked up my other vape device and used it for some considerable time during the evening.

This morning though, it was Miso Pro time again. The auto draw now has become second nature and it is amazing how quickly you adjust to it. The device is so light that I have developed the finger and thumb hold at the bottom third of the device to use it. No mishits on the auto draw, not one, which I think speaks volumes about the quality of the device. It also lays down on it's back on my desk, no knocking over or getting in the way when I reach for my coffee. The size and weight also allows for it to be simply put into a pocket without my shorts being pulled down around my knees, and you know what ....... it is a good looking device. I got the plain black but here are some pics of the other colours ..... I like them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (10/11/21)

Day 3:

I managed a full day just using the Miso pro, I did however drop onto my usual evening habit and used that new Uwell tank I got with some Custard.

Observations: I note that you adjust easily to the draw. It has been 3 years since I stopped MTL and yet the RDL draw on the Miso is good enough.

3 mg nic is probably not enough nic for a smoker in transition. I went through four pod refills, although no depreciation on the coil yet. This is probably not fair to the Miso pro as I don't want to up my nic content after taking so long to bring it down. However the device can handle it no issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (11/11/21)

Day 4:

Got out of bed this morning, grabbed a coffee and the Miso Pro. Usually after a good few hours sleep I need a bit of a hit in the morning and you can find me blowing clouds somewhere. The Miso pro is standing up well to my RDL demand. No leaking and no loss of flavour and I am now into double digits with the tank refills. Just a note on that, if you use a long thin spout such as you find on many commercial bottles, then there is no mess, no fuss when filling. The rubber bung side fill works well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (12/11/21)

So here we are on day 5 :

Still going strong, the battery seems to have settled in and indeed from a red indicator to full charge is around 20 mins. That really is helpful for a pod user. Four refills will see me on one charge through to the afternoon. I have feeling that when this coil goes, it will go one time. I am getting no indication that it is deteriorating yet.
I am liking the " what I think" is the zink alloy body. I suffer from the sticky hand syndrome and mods that have that rubbery coating feel horrible after a while. Just using the thumb and finger and the auto draw keeps my hands off the device.

Final report in will produce my thoughts and the challenge result.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (15/11/21)

So Friday came and went and the Miso pro chugged along with the same no fuss that it has since the start of the challenge. I am not one to list cons so I will stick to the positives of this device.

Portability: During the week, every time I had to leave the house, in the pocket it went. If the Miso pro has done one thing, it is convince me that even if you are not a full time pod user, you need one. It has broken a long time habit, this being whenever I left the house I would have a spare battery and tank, oh hell just admit it, I would have a spare full set up.

The Miso pro, broke that habit. I had no hesitation leaving the house with just the Miso pro and it never let me down. The battery longevity and the tank size was always more than enough for the few hours I was out. For that reason alone when this one is end of life I would happily buy another one.

Robust: I am anal about my gear when it goes out, I make an effort to look after it and protect it. The Miso pro goes in a top pocket with a button down and I can forget about it until I need it. Looks as brand new as the day I got it. The paint job is good, no nicks or scratches to date.

Reliable: Plug it in, let it charge and it just goes to work. I have not had a single glitch or misfire. In the top pocket 3 clicks turns it onto auto draw only. Nice bit of piece of mind there.

Convenient: easy enough to fill and enough juice for a couple of hours (just remember I have been hammering this thing with a 70/30 3mg nic mix the whole time, I suspect a 50/50 high nic would last considerably longer, especially if you use the MTL draw).

I am a tight old bugger with my money but I also know what represents good value. The Miso pro does. It is of a decent size and battery size that just works, the coils and spares are available locally at reasonable prices. Has it transitioned me ? Well, Yes and NO. I doubt I will ever move away from my full size mods and tanks. As much for the fun of building and experimenting as for stopping smoking.

I will however make a statement: If Univapo and the Miso pro had been around when I stopped smoking I probably would not have gone down the path I did. I struggled with the early devices, spinners and clearo's and even the sub ohm tanks like the NRG's. There is no struggle with this. Make a commitment and three days later you will be off the smokes.

Univapo in my mind have made a commitment to transition folks from smoking to vaping. My mate won a Kipo at the last vape meet. He WAS on 20 Dunhill a day, he has managed to cut that down by half. This in itself is a testament to Univapo's products the best of which in my opinion is the Miso Pro.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/21)

Great review. 

I must admit that I predicted on day one (I told my dog) that this pod, or any other, would not stop you from using your "normal" vape gear.

We are both hobby vaperists and it would take a lot to convince us to give it all up for a pod.

I fully agree that if I had started vaping on a modern pod I may have stuck with it. Many of us gave up smoking using really crap vape gear. In the early days, everything about vaping was a struggle. I am starting to sound like a Monty Python sketch, The "Four Yorkshiremen".

Script below :

(Four well-dressed men sitting together at a vacation resort. 'Farewell to Thee' being played in the background on Hawaiian guitar.)

Michael Palin: Ahh.. Very passable, this, very passable.

Graham Chapman: Nothing like a good glass of Chateau de Chassilier wine, ay Gessiah?

Terry Jones: You're right there Obediah.

Eric Idle: Who'd a thought thirty years ago we'd all be sittin' here drinking Chateau de Chassilier wine?

MP: Aye. In them days, we'd a' been glad to have the price of a cup o' tea.

GC: A cup ' COLD tea.

EI: Without milk or sugar.

TJ: OR tea!

MP: In a filthy, cracked cup.

EI: We never used to have a cup. We used to have to drink out of a rolled up newspaper.

GC: The best WE could manage was to suck on a piece of damp cloth.

TJ: But you know, we were happy in those days, though we were poor.

MP: Aye. BECAUSE we were poor. My old Dad used to say to me, 'Money doesn't buy you happiness.'

EI: 'E was right. I was happier then and I had NOTHIN'. We used to live in this tiiiny old house, with greaaaaat big holes in the roof.

GC: House? You were lucky to have a HOUSE! We used to live in one room, all hundred and twenty-six of us, no furniture. Half the floor was missing; we were all huddled together in one corner for fear of FALLING!

TJ: You were lucky to have a ROOM! *We* used to have to live in a corridor!

MP: Ohhhh we used to DREAM of livin' in a corridor! Woulda' been a palace to us. We used to live in an old water tank on a rubbish tip. We got woken up every morning by having a load of rotting fish dumped all over us! House!? Hmph.

EI: Well when I say 'house' it was only a hole in the ground covered by a piece of tarpolin, but it was a house to US.

GC: We were evicted from *our* hole in the ground; we had to go and live in a lake!

TJ: You were lucky to have a LAKE! There were a hundred and sixty of us living in a small shoebox in the middle of the road.

MP: Cardboard box?

TJ: Aye.

MP: You were lucky. We lived for three months in a brown paper bag in a septic tank. We used to have to get up at six o'clock in the morning, clean the bag, eat a crust of stale bread, go to work down mill for fourteen hours a day week in-week out. When we got home, our Dad would thrash us to sleep with his belt!

GC: Luxury. We used to have to get out of the lake at three o'clock in the morning, clean the lake, eat a handful of hot gravel, go to work at the mill every day for tuppence a month, come home, and Dad would beat us around the head and neck with a broken bottle, if we were LUCKY!

TJ: Well we had it tough. We used to have to get up out of the shoebox at twelve o'clock at night, and LICK the road clean with our tongues. We had half a handful of freezing cold gravel, worked twenty-four hours a day at the mill for fourpence every six years, and when we got home, our Dad would slice us in two with a bread knife.

EI: Right. I had to get up in the morning at ten o'clock at night, half an hour before I went to bed, (pause for laughter), drink a cup of sulphuric acid, work twenty-nine hours a day down mill, and pay mill owner for permission to come to work, and when we got home, our Dad and our mother would kill us, and dance about on our graves singing 'Hallelujah.'

MP: But you try and tell the young people today that... and they won't believe ya'.

ALL: Nope, nope..

You Tube video here :

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (15/11/21)

Brilliant response 

Vapin, vapin, when we were young and poor, we use to have to take raw tobacco, roll it up in newspaper, put saliva on the paper and pass it around between ten of us

You were lucky ..............

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (15/11/21)

Stranger said:


> So Friday came and went and the Miso pro chugged along with the same no fuss that it has since the start of the challenge. I am not one to list cons so I will stick to the positives of this device.
> 
> Portability: During the week, every time I had to leave the house, in the pocket it went. If the Miso pro has done one thing, it is convince me that even if you are not a full time pod user, you need one. It has broken a long time habit, this being whenever I left the house I would have a spare battery and tank, oh hell just admit it, I would have a spare full set up.
> 
> ...



Loved your review in the form of a diary @Stranger. Nice 'n easy to read!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## univapo (16/11/21)

Thank you for your readable review, @Stranger . Wish some more challengers enter in. lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

